# No Bonus HH points for paying MF through Citi reserve card



## natarajanv (Nov 23, 2016)

I paid the 2017 MF online using Citi reserve card hoping to get 10 HH points /$, but just got 3 points per $.  So no more 10 points?


----------



## GeorgeJ. (Nov 23, 2016)

I have paid the MF with AMEX HiltonHHonors card for a number of years now and have always received the full 12 points per dollar when paying the maintenance fee.

Unless this is something new for 2016, you should have received the full amount of points. I just paid mine moments ago, so I hope I'm not going to just get 3 points from the AMEX card.


----------



## Wgk101 (Nov 23, 2016)

That is the difference between the Amex and the citi


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 23, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> I paid the 2017 MF online using Citi reserve card hoping to get 10 HH points /$, but just got 3 points per $.  So no more 10 points?



This was the line item in the CC Statement:

 HGV LV BLVD VAC HOA      LAS VEGAS    NV


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 23, 2016)

I wonder if this is because the separation from Hilton causes it to be coded differently?  Unless someone has successfully done otherwise, I will test a small amount with my AMEX HHonors before committing the full amount. If it doesn't give 12x, will put maintenance on my DH Chase Reserve.  Better to get 3x rewards points worth 3000 United or Hyatt points than 3000 HHonors pesos.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 23, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I wonder if this is because the separation from Hilton causes it to be coded differently?



They are still part of the Hilton, the spin-off is not completed yet.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 23, 2016)

Wgk101 said:


> That is the difference between the Amex and the citi



Although the Citi HH was great for the 2 free nights upon sign-up, we decided to discontinue this card when the annual fee is due.  We calculate that annual 'free' room costs about $195 which is th $95 annual fee plus the $10,000 spend required that forgoes 1% that we could earn with other 2% cards such as Fidelity, Barclays or Sapphire.  This card offers few other benefits unlike the HHonors AMEX which has more than paid for itself with about $1000+ a year we've saved in AMEX offers (including $200 credit with a Hilton Hawaiian deal earlier this year) and get 12x HHonors.  The only other benefit of the Citi HH card was you could pay for Hilton internationally with no FX fees, however we can now achieve this with the Sapphire reserve card at 3x or Barclays at 2% cash.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 25, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I wonder if this is because the separation from Hilton causes it to be coded differently?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason245 (Nov 28, 2016)

Can someone who has paid with Amex confirm how it was treated this year...


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 28, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> I paid the 2017 MF online using Citi reserve card hoping to get 10 HH points /$, but just got 3 points per $.  So no more 10 points?



After complaining CITI, I got this mail:

November 24, 2016
Thank you for contacting our Customer Service Team.
hgv lv blvd vac hoa didn't submit the $1,438.75 charge as a property in the Hilton HHonorsTM Portfolio and we're unable to verify that it was a Hilton HHonors property. Please send us a copy of the receipt showing the charge was made at a Hilton HHonors Family property.
If you have any questions or are in need of further assistance, please call us at 1-888-856-4255. If you are outside the United States, Canada, and Puerto Rico, you may call us collect at 1-605-335-2222. Our telecommunication number for our hearing impaired customers is 1-800-325-2865.


Did anyone get bonus points for paying MF for LV strip location using CITI or AMEX this year?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 28, 2016)

Is there a simple way to determine if you received the 12x on HH Amex?  The Sapphire Reserve recognized it right away because we instantly saw the travel credit on our online account.

Natrajanv: That sucks. I would hang up and call again (HUCA) before I would jump through those hoops.


----------



## thare (Nov 29, 2016)

Just closed 3 weeks ago, and don't see my fees billed for 2017. When do they post so that I can pay them online?


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 29, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Is there a simple way to determine if you received the 12x on HH Amex?  The Sapphire Reserve recognized it right away because we instantly saw the travel credit on our online account.
> 
> The only way i know is to check the monthly Amex statement,  it breaks out how many points you earned from each category..  Its a bit imprecise if you have multiple charges from Hilton affiliated companies..  Usually what you want to see on the amex bill is the line item classified as "lodging" with a check-in and Check-out date.  For reservation fees and MF payments i usually see the check-in and check-out dates as the payment date.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2016)

Last year I received the Bonus Points for paying the maintenance fees with the HH Amex Credit Card.  However, it was coded as HGVC.   I haven't paid my maintenance yet, however, I went on the new web site and, I could be wrong, but it looks like you are now paying the Homeowners Association instead of HGVC. If that is the case then you wouldn't be eligible for bonus points.


----------



## mscheribel59 (Nov 29, 2016)

I've paid my $1,213.12 Tuscany 7000 point platinum maintenance fee/club dues on my American Express Surpass card, and got my 12x bonus points on my statement.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 29, 2016)

mscheribel59 said:


> I've paid my $1,213.12 Tuscany 7000 point platinum maintenance fee/club dues on my American Express Surpass card, and got my 12x bonus points on my statement.


That is great.  Then perhaps the HGVClub Las Vegas Boulevard Coded it wrong so that is why the bonus points didn't get credited.  Do you know how the Tuscany Resort coded the charge?


----------



## mscheribel59 (Nov 30, 2016)

It showed up as :
HILTON TUSCANY ST HOA HILTON TUSCANY - ORLANDO, FL


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 30, 2016)

Well this post certainly says Hilton and shouldn't have a problem realizing it as a Hilton charge
HILTON TUSCANY ST HOA HILTON TUSCANY - ORLANDO, FL

While us HGVC TUGGERS would certainly recognize this as a Hilton, perhaps it wasn't recognized by AMEX.
HGV LV BLVD VAC HOA LAS VEGAS NV

I am going to look into this further with AMEX.


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 30, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well this post certainly says Hilton and shouldn't have a problem realizing it as a Hilton charge
> HILTON TUSCANY ST HOA HILTON TUSCANY - ORLANDO, FL
> 
> While us HGVC TUGGERS would certainly recognize this as a Hilton, perhaps it wasn't recognized by AMEX.
> ...


So, Citi does not credit as a Hilton charge??  Has anyone been successful?  I really don't like the card, too many hassles.  I have spent many hours trying to just get my points credited to my HHonors account.  I was hoping the MF charge would be Hilton based.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 30, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> Well this post certainly says Hilton and shouldn't have a problem realizing it as a Hilton charge
> HILTON TUSCANY ST HOA HILTON TUSCANY - ORLANDO, FL
> 
> While us HGVC TUGGERS would certainly recognize this as a Hilton, perhaps it wasn't recognized by AMEX.
> ...



I just got off the phone with Hilton Amex.  They go by a code that each type of charge has.  Restaurants, Supermarkets, Gas Stations charges coded as such get 3 Bonus Points and Hilton charges coded as such get 9 Bonus Points.  As long as the HGVC property codes it as a Hilton Property you get the 9 Bonus Points. I asked about HGVC Properties and they responded that they are considered Hilton Properties.  

As far as the Citi Card:  I do not have that card so I can't check on those rules.  However, after my conversation with Amex I don't think that you should have to send a receipt or other proof of purchase or proof of a property being a Hilton Property.  If Citi gives 10 points per dollar for Hilton expenditure they probably have a code like Amex does and if that is placed on the charge you get the points.


----------



## natarajanv (Nov 30, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> I just got off the phone with Hilton Amex.  They go by a code that each type of charge has.  Restaurants, Supermarkets, Gas Stations charges coded as such get 3 Bonus Points and Hilton charges coded as such get 9 Bonus Points.  As long as the HGVC property codes it as a Hilton Property you get the 9 Bonus Points. I asked about HGVC Properties and they responded that they are considered Hilton Properties.
> 
> As far as the Citi Card:  I do not have that card so I can't check on those rules.  However, after my conversation with Amex I don't think that you should have to send a receipt or other proof of purchase or proof of a property being a Hilton Property.  If Citi gives 10 points per dollar for Hilton expenditure they probably have a code like Amex does and if that is placed on the charge you get the points.



So, did anyone get bonus HH points with AMEX, for paying MF associated with *LV Blvd* property? Just trying to see whether AMEX treated it differently.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Nov 30, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> So, did anyone get bonus HH points with AMEX, for paying MF associated with *LV Blvd* property? Just trying to see whether AMEX treated it differently.



I don't own at LV Blvd any longer, but when i did i used my Amex and received the Hilton bonus points.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 30, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> So, did anyone get bonus HH points with AMEX, for paying MF associated with *LV Blvd* property? Just trying to see whether AMEX treated it differently.



I won at LV Boulevard but I won't be paying my maintenance fees until after January 1.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Nov 30, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> I paid the 2017 MF online using Citi reserve card hoping to get 10 HH points /$, but just got 3 points per $.  So no more 10 points?


 
To help with this Thread, did you pay your maintenance fees in prior years using the Citi Reserve Card and received 10 HH Points?


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 1, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> To help with this Thread, did you pay your maintenance fees in prior years using the Citi Reserve Card and received 10 HH Points?



nope, this is my first year.


----------



## onenotesamba (Dec 5, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> So, did anyone get bonus HH points with AMEX, for paying MF associated with *LV Blvd* property? Just trying to see whether AMEX treated it differently.



I paid my fees for that property with my Hilton Surpass Amex this year, and got the full bonus points.  It shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 5, 2016)

onenotesamba said:


> I paid my fees for that property with my Hilton Surpass Amex this year, and got the full bonus points.  It shouldn't be an issue.



Thanks. I faxed the MF statement to Citi per their request. Les see whether they will give me the difference in points.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 8, 2016)

natarajanv said:


> Thanks. I faxed the MF statement to Citi per their request. Les see whether they will give me the difference in points.



Citi wrote me back saying they will credit the difference in points in 2 statements .


----------



## loosefeet (Dec 10, 2016)

Can you give out the fax # you used?  Calling, for me, has been beyond frustrating.  I would be transferred, and then cut off 3 out of 4 times.  The account specialist helped once.  They also created a new HHonors # for me and several points went into that--they could not tell me what that number was, of course, and neither could HHonors--so no way to combine accounts.  
I thought I would just fax my stuff over and see if they would credit me--what did you send?  They "owe" me 10,000 bonus points for spending that amount of money, but since it wasn't recognized as Hilton, no bonus.  I'm seriously thinking about going back to my trusty Amex card.


----------



## natarajanv (Dec 10, 2016)

loosefeet said:


> Can you give out the fax # you used?  Calling, for me, has been beyond frustrating.  I would be transferred, and then cut off 3 out of 4 times.  The account specialist helped once.  They also created a new HHonors # for me and several points went into that--they could not tell me what that number was, of course, and neither could HHonors--so no way to combine accounts.
> I thought I would just fax my stuff over and see if they would credit me--what did you send?  They "owe" me 10,000 bonus points for spending that amount of money, but since it wasn't recognized as Hilton, no bonus.  I'm seriously thinking about going back to my trusty Amex card.



It is 866-799-4758

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## SLO-Hedger (Apr 30, 2017)

I used my Citi® Hilton HHonors Visa Signature Card (the one without annual fee) to pay my LV Strip MF in December 2016. I just checked my account online; I didn't receive 5X points (just 2X).  Now that is annoying.   I am considering to apply for the Amex Surpass.  Overall, Amex has better customer service compared to Citi based on my own experience.


----------

